# FDL Coding: 2nd Lease on Life



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

With the release of PSdZdata V54.2, lots of folks, including some BMW coding pundits, were quick to declare FDL coding dead. Subsequent releases seemed to have supported this notion and while there's nothing wrong believing this is in fact the case, it's mind boggling how a few people went as far as spreading rumors and blaming others for this little inconvenience. I was ready to accept this too and have stayed away for a while but I started seeing people fiddle with NCDs generated from older versions and mashing it up with newer CAFDs. This, I think, will be a big issue sooner than later, even if it's not apparent now. So, on to the real purpose of this thread.

I called on Pac-man since I seem to have issues with dots in my FDL coding world with V55.1. The result?
















He cleaned up the dots nicely







This is the product of some proprietary mathematical analysis. Gutting E-Sys and PSdZdata not required 

Keep the discussion very high level and don't fear V55.1

Mind you, FDL coding a'int dead yet but it's dying, starting with future V55.3 though, not with V54.2. This is also likely my last work for the BMW community. we had a good run and I enjoyed the whole show. Some people just watched the ending credits and were extremely disappointed.

I also want to warn you guys. quite a few people on extreme ends of the spectrum have contacted me regarding my works, including well-known persona. Some just wanted to check how I did it, a couple have offered to "compensate" me in exchange for it. I declined, end of story. Patched copy of CafE is also circulating, so just be careful out there. Most cars, including BMWs, are very susceptible to hacking, we don't need to make it any easier for them deadbeats.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

The swan song... 

Thanks for everything!


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

LOL. Cygnus ain't gonna die just yet but in case I fall of the edge of the earth. I didn't get to do this when I did UnleashX and left Xbox scene some 11 or so years ago.


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

I understand a lot of you are anxious on getting your hands on this but it's just not ready yet. Good news is that the hard part is done. It's a matter of refining the process and packaging and integrating it with E-Sys Launchers. Maybe, I'll run a short beta test in the coming days.

Anyways, here it is running on E-Sys 3.26.1









This will be part of E-Sys Launchers 2.0


----------



## botho (Jun 3, 2014)

TokenMaster said:


> I understand a lot of you are anxious on getting your hands on this but it's just not ready yet. Good news is that the hard part is done. It's a matter of refining the process and packaging and integrating it with E-Sys Launchers. Maybe, I'll run a short beta test in the coming days.
> 
> Anyways, here it is running on E-Sys 3.26.1
> 
> This will be part of E-Sys Launchers 2.0


You are the best.
Thanks for this work and helping community


----------



## spadae2 (Jan 5, 2011)

Yes you are the best. So FDL lives a little longer!


----------



## hanselino (Jun 9, 2014)

Looks good, but what will happen if bmw change for example to a random order in the caf. I think then it will not work anymore,or am i wrong?


----------



## botho (Jun 3, 2014)

hanselino said:


> Looks good, but what will happen if bmw change for example to a random order in the caf. I think then it will not work anymore,or am i wrong?


I think random order is not the problem ... it could be if they touch the bit mask id i think


----------



## jimmy9980 (Nov 16, 2012)

Great work!


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

spadae2 said:


> Yes you are the best. So FDL lives a little longer!


Yeah. Either as short until the next version of PSdZdata comes out or throughout the life of F-series.



hanselino said:


> Looks good, but what will happen if bmw change for example to a random order in the caf. I think then it will not work anymore,or am i wrong?


Change is inevitable. It's a question of when, not if. V49 rendered E-Sys 3.18 obsolete. V51 did the same to V3.22 and so forth. They act, we react. For now, we're covered up to V55.2 at the very least.


----------



## thehobbit (Feb 4, 2015)

WOW, *TokenMaster*, you are the man!!!
Great work! Well done!
Thank you, again and again...


----------



## zimbato (Jul 19, 2014)

TokenMaster you are my salvation ; I could not encode anything ; thanks for your great work !


----------



## jrodbell (Oct 14, 2004)

*thank you!!!!!!! (translation: please guide?)*

Hi TokenMaster and all!!! Thank you for this!!! You are the man!!! Is there anyway someone can PM me this patched copy of the CaFE circulating?

I got the ole lockout message when I brought my brand new loaded F80 minus CCBs, EBT (cause I figured I could encode) home (delivered 3/6).

I have been toying with it and a bud who does this for a lot of folks in the atl area pointed this thread out....would be thrilled to beta...forgive my naiveté, but I haven't posted in ages (since my '06 S4 Dinan E46 went through coding).

I would really love to get this workaround so I don't have to re-flash my brand new baby and I can actually get this car to work.

Like a true M lover4life, I've been in a depressed rut since delivery and initial FDL encoding attempt when I was warned of the new trimmed packaging. 

thank you for this thread!

-- JR:dunno:

SEE HOW HAPPY SHE WAS BEFORE I TOOK HER HOME? now she's  y'all's help, as always would be appreciated.........


----------



## xiaokewu (Apr 8, 2015)

TokenMaster you are God~

Sorry for bad English


----------



## steve640dgc (Mar 23, 2014)

Fantastic work!

Would love a copy if it's available, even for beta testing. Also quite happy to contribute financially.


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

jrodbell said:


> Is there anyway someone can PM me this patched copy of the CaFE circulating?


You don't want CafE. Dangerous. I hope it never hit mainstream



xiaokewu said:


> TokenMaster you are God~


Not God, just mere mortal 



steve640dgc said:


> Also quite happy to contribute financially.


Great. The world needs more people like you. Happy to accept donation via St Jude Children's Hospital (http://www.stjude.org) and HERS Abreast Cancer Foundation (http://hersbreastcancerfoundation.org/)

UPDATE: Ok, I'm satisfied with the added enhanced security. Time to package this little bugger and send it out. I'll be running a short limited beta run and it will be out soon after. PRO first, Premium next. ETA: earliest tonight, likely over the weekend.


----------



## hanselino (Jun 9, 2014)

Sounds good TM.


----------



## zimbato (Jul 19, 2014)

TM, once identified the module to edit with info storage with the tool, you can write and send the car with esys? Or you can not do because it is encrypted?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

zimbato said:


> TM, once identified the module to edit with info storage with the tool, you can write and send the car with esys? Or you can not do because it is encrypted?


You use regular E-Sys and PSdZData to find same value and FDL Code it as normal.


----------



## zimbato (Jul 19, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> You use regular E-Sys and PSdZData to find same value and FDL Code it as normal.


Great! It works perfectly.


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

With E-Sys Launcher 2.0. you will be back to how you're used to doing it. Instead of searching for 01000111b, start 20, end 20, you will once again be looking for SPEEDLOCK, VIDEO_HANDBRAKE,...etc.

RC build is out:


----------



## Rer67 (Jan 30, 2015)

TokenMaster said:


> With E-Sys Launcher 2.0. you will be back to how you're used to doing it. Instead of searching for 01000111b, start 20, end 20, you will once again be looking for SPEEDLOCK, VIDEO_HANDBRAKE,...etc.
> 
> RC build is out:


hello !
can, you give me a link to this relase 2
thanks


----------



## zkiifreak (Oct 22, 2014)

TokenMaster said:


> With E-Sys Launcher 2.0. you will be back to how you're used to doing it. Instead of searching for 01000111b, start 20, end 20, you will once again be looking for SPEEDLOCK, VIDEO_HANDBRAKE,...etc.
> 
> RC build is out:


How do I get this fantastic tool? How many firstborns does it cost? 
Thanks


----------



## smahel (Sep 14, 2014)

Hi TokenMaster, could I get a link please ? 
Thanks


----------



## bandido (Aug 19, 2013)

Hello,

Can I have the link to download the pro launcher too?

Thank you for your job. Happy to send a donation.


----------



## cjbeckman (Dec 8, 2013)

Can I please have a link as well - thanks for your work!


----------



## steve640dgc (Mar 23, 2014)

Donation made!

Any chance of a link to the Pro Version?


----------



## Averal (Apr 12, 2015)

Dear Token Master,

My dealer updated my f11 to 55.1 without any warning... 

How can I get / order / buy your piece of art?

I would appreciate your help.

Averal


----------



## sdellutri (Aug 27, 2004)

Thanks again for all your efforts Tokenmaster.
I recently used your NcdCafdTool_V0.3.0 with 55.1 via "love connection" and was very successful.
May I please have a link to your latest E-Sys Launcher 2.0.
thank you


----------



## pitonti (May 6, 2014)

In Munchen they're hating you, but we simply love you. 
Waiting for a link :bigpimp:


----------



## uiznuff (Dec 1, 2014)

Hi Token Master,

nice job!

Could I get a link, and would you be so kind to give me the possibility to reward you for your work?

Thank you!,

Max


----------



## rearview (Sep 9, 2014)

Please send me a link too. We really appreciate your work TM.


----------



## tibook (Aug 30, 2005)

I just got into coding my car this weekend and while having some slightly older versions of the software it worked like a charm. If there is a link to a new one, that would be great. (PM?) 

I am hoping to do an ED late this year on an F8x and pray this still works!


----------



## TerraPhantm (Nov 22, 2004)

Token Master, your PM inbox is full. I'd really appreciate it if you can contact me with details on how to get this program and any associated costs. Thanks


----------



## didi468 (Jun 7, 2013)

Thank you for your great work!

Can I please have a link too?


----------



## fulceria (Feb 1, 2013)

Hi TokenMaster, could I get a link please ? 
Thanks


----------



## Red_Bean_Bun (Feb 7, 2010)

Subscribed ....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tcheslavie (Dec 28, 2014)

Hello,

Could you please let me try your new e-sys launcher? 
I really appreciate your work!

Many thanks in advance!


----------



## quenotte (Oct 6, 2014)

Hi TokenMaster,

Thanks a lot for your awesome work.

Would it be possible to have a link to test this?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

I haven't started working on Premium 2.0 but I will soon. Just contemplating on design.

Meanwhile, here's how it works on the PRO:
https://youtu.be/EyfxAmf9-fA


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

pitonti said:


> In Munchen they're hating you, but we simply love you.
> Waiting for a link :bigpimp:


HQ don't mind at all


----------



## botho (Jun 3, 2014)

TokenMaster said:


> I haven't started working on Premium 2.0 but I will soon. Just contemplating on design.
> 
> Meanwhile, here's how it works on the PRO:


Very impatient to play with premium 
Thanks, impressive work


----------



## sergis (Nov 22, 2012)

Hi TokenMaster, could I get a link please ? 
Thanks


----------



## sergis (Nov 22, 2012)

Hi TokenMaster, could I get a link please ? 
Thanks


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

PRO will be release today and I started working on the Premium version. It should be in limited beta pretty soon


----------



## pitonti (May 6, 2014)

Great!


----------



## avgor (Jul 10, 2013)

Hi, TokenMaster,

Thank you for your work!

Can I please have a link too?


----------



## avgor (Jul 10, 2013)

Hi, TokenMaster,

Thank you for your work!

Can I please have a link too?


----------



## DesolataX (Apr 22, 2015)

Interested in this too. If I could get a link that would be awesome


----------



## gspannu (May 15, 2012)

Toke master,

Trying to send you a PM but failing. 

Could I have a link for Launcher 2 please, been beta testing for you before and always code for free.


----------



## jimmy9980 (Nov 16, 2012)

If you need a tester for Premium version 2.0 let me know 

Thanks :thumbup:


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

Sure, I will. It's coming along very nicely. I had to take a different approach with Premium and use Inter Process Communication (IPC). This means the launcher is not just a plain launcher anymore but it performs more crucial calculations. Since I'm coding both with .NET and Java, it is quite challenging to overcome this feat, forcing two worlds to talk to each other. But all that is done and there are two methods. The slightly faster method requires privilege elevation (UAC for those of you using Vista/7/8/8.1+) and maybe Firewall exemption (local only, on loopback channel - 127.0.0.1/localhost)) since the launcher is opening an HTTP server. The benefit doesn't outweigh the trouble though, so the slight gain in performance is negligible. Default settings should be enough but I'll add it anyways.

Here's how it looks right now.


----------



## jimmy9980 (Nov 16, 2012)

TokenMaster said:


> Sure, I will. It's coming along very nicely. I had to take a different approach with Premium and use Inter Process Communication (IPC). This means the launcher is not just a plain launcher anymore but it performs more crucial calculations. Since I'm coding both with .NET and Java, it is quite challenging to overcome this feat, forcing two worlds to talk to each other. But all that is done and there are two methods. The slightly faster method requires privilege elevation (UAC for those of you using Vista/7/8/8.1+) and maybe Firewall exemption (local only, on loopback channel - 127.0.0.1/localhost)) since the launcher is opening an HTTP server. The benefit doesn't outweigh the trouble though, so the slight gain in performance is negligible. Default settings should be enough but I'll add it anyways.
> 
> Here's how it looks right now.


Looks good !! Im ready when you are! I'm running windows 8.1 64bit. :thumbup:


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

Hopefully, very soon. Got something going on today and tomorrow and will be back to working on it this Sunday.

Anyway, V55.3 is good to go.


----------



## jimmy9980 (Nov 16, 2012)

TokenMaster said:


> Hopefully, very soon. Got something going on today and tomorrow and will be back to working on it this Sunday.
> 
> Anyway, V55.3 is good to go.


I was able to code on 55.3 but nothing was updated on my car other then CAF files for DME


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

Exactly. V55.3 is pretty much the same as V55.1, but I'm not concerned with what's new and what changed with CAFDs. I'm more concerned on what's changed with the format. Beginning with V54.3, BMW added an attribute to their file format and I'm interested to see when they're going to use it. That feature is likely going to appear in E-Sys 3.27.x though. And of course, the more important question, when are they going to release a PSdZdata that would make 3.26 obsolete, like they did numerous times in the past. There's already a new PSdZ (not PSdZdata) library out there,


----------



## Skyline1337 (Feb 6, 2013)

TokenMaster said:


> Exactly. V55.3 is pretty much the same as V55.1, but I'm not concerned with what's new and what changed with CAFDs. I'm more concerned on what's changed with the format. Beginning with V54.3, BMW added an attribute to their file format and I'm interested to see when they're going to use it. That feature is likely going to appear in E-Sys 3.27.x though. And of course, the more important question, when are they going to release a PSdZdata that would make 3.26 obsolete, like they did numerous times in the past. There's already a new PSdZ (not PSdZdata) library out there,


Hi TokenMaster
my F80 runs on 55.3 and I'm unable to code FEM_BODY as the version is unknown (running repaired 55.1 from Shawn). Shawn told me, that - at least for now - I won't be able to code this particular ECU. So you think it might be possible in the future?

Best
Skyline1337


----------



## ruben_17non (Sep 2, 2014)

new version Look very good. i can test in windows 10 10063 x64 if you want.

Very Thanks for follow with development and support of this app!!!


----------



## gspannu (May 15, 2012)

Screenshots looking cool. Ready when you are. Will test on Macs running Windows in Parallels VMs. 

Can't wait...


----------



## baolijie (Apr 26, 2015)

Many thanks for your work!


----------



## PhreakShow (Apr 10, 2014)

Did you get my email? Did I do something wrong?

If you didnt get the mail, would you mind answering here?


----------



## ishisan (Apr 13, 2015)

*Please would you tell me?*

Hello

Could I have the download link for the new E-SYS software?

I have F25

Thanks!


----------



## Sdt777 (Dec 24, 2013)

jimmy9980 said:


> I was able to code on 55.3 but nothing was updated on my car other then CAF files for DME


Do you have 55.3 full? if so can you share?


----------



## jimmy9980 (Nov 16, 2012)

Sdt777 said:


> Do you have 55.3 full? if so can you share?


Check pm


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

E-Sys Launcher Premium 2.0 (Beta 1.9) is now on working and stable stage. Limited beta should start in the next 3 days. I am currently reworking the portable DB, which will be common for the the 2 launchers and NCD / CAFD Tool.


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

*E-Sys Launcher Premium Beta 1.9* is now in beta phase. This will become the new Launcher Premium 2.0 when it comes out of beta.

A few notes:
- If Launcher finds a custom or modified jar, these modified jars will be blocked and the launcher will prompt whether you want to continue or cancel loading E-Sys. I highly suggest you cancel and restore or reinstall E-Sys.
- PSdZdata V55.4 is good to go.
- Tokens generated by the beta will only last for a couple of weeks.
- Your PC must have at least 2GB RAM and choose at least the medium memory settings
- Ensure you choose the correct series for your car from the Launcher*
- As the launcher is now also doing crucial computation, the transfer of data between E-Sys and the Launcher Premium adds noticeable delay.*

I could still shave a few more seconds off of it but I want to put this beta out as I'll be busy in the next couple of days.

* - I'll blog about these two sometime next week as to why it's needed.


----------



## Averal (Apr 12, 2015)

Dear TokenMaster,

Any hint how to participate in the beta testing?

I can offer a f11 550d and Win7, 8.1 Win10 and Yosemite.

Have a good time,

Averal


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

Looks like I missed some posts



Skyline1337 said:


> Hi TokenMaster
> my F80 runs on 55.3 and I'm unable to code FEM_BODY as the version is unknown (running repaired 55.1 from Shawn). Shawn told me, that - at least for now - I won't be able to code this particular ECU. So you think it might be possible in the future?
> 
> Best
> Skyline1337


If you have V55.3, then you can code it, so long as your 55.3 are unmodified.



PhreakShow said:


> Did you get my email? Did I do something wrong?
> 
> If you didnt get the mail, would you mind answering here?


I don't think I did. At least I'm not aware of an unanswered email. If you have question, you can email or PM me.



Averal said:


> Dear TokenMaster,
> 
> Any hint how to participate in the beta testing?
> 
> ...


You just need to be able to help yourself if you find you're in a bind. If you are just learning to code and don't know your way around E-Sys, I suggest to wait out and use the non-beta software.


----------



## Averal (Apr 12, 2015)

Hi Tm,

I just like to play around... But if you decide not to share the beta... Fine.

Averal


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

It's not about me not wanting to share the beta, but I need someone to actually test it and can distinguish the issue emanating from the launcher as oppose to issues originating from E-Sys. Releasing it right now will not benefit anybody. It's a beta build, it comes with limitation for a very good reason.


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

I didn't get significant reported issues, so I think this is ready for general use. I'll just clean it up a bit and package it for deployment. This should be out in the next few days, along with the PRO and NCD / CAFD Tool


----------



## LuckasHe (May 4, 2015)

*BMW SW Update to 55.4*

... i am very interested in the 2.0 Launcher. Just dropped an email to you.
I will post my experience / results here.

Thank you.


----------



## LuckasHe (May 4, 2015)

*Beta review for Launcher 1.9 RC*

Eli,

for my M4 F82 coding works fine again with your 1.9 Launcher and 55.4 trimmed version. I had absolutely no problem with FEM_BODY or other ECUs. I found no problems in the usage or coding phase. So, excellent work from you.

Hopefully the final version 2.0 is released as soon as possible.

Thanks to Shawn and you for the excellent support and work!:beerchug:


----------



## ruben_17non (Sep 2, 2014)

+1 
Just try today launcher 1.9 beta. in Win 10 Build 10108 X64 and in my F26 X4 and in F20 Work perfect. i use 55.4 data
I install overwrite launcher premium 1.7 no issues. 

@TokenMaster if you need any log, or any Test. let me know

Thanks you!!


----------



## botho (Jun 3, 2014)

TokenMaster said:


> I didn't get significant reported issues, so I think this is ready for general use. I'll just clean it up a bit and package it for deployment. This should be out in the next few days, along with the PRO and NCD / CAFD Tool


Hi TM,

Could you please send me the new link for 2.0 release when it 's ready ?

Regards


----------



## mysy (May 5, 2015)

How do I get this fantastic tool?


----------



## wildcatcrazy (Nov 6, 2012)

@TokenMaster, tried PMing you, but your box is full. Could you please send the link to DL the latest version?


----------



## 2014_F15 (Mar 4, 2014)

mysy said:


> How do I get this fantastic tool?


PM sent on behalf of TM.


----------



## 2014_F15 (Mar 4, 2014)

wildcatcrazy said:


> @TokenMaster, tried PMing you, but your box is full. Could you please send the link to DL the latest version?


PM sent on behalf of TM.


----------



## mysy (May 5, 2015)

2014_F15 said:


> PM sent on behalf of TM.


tHANSK


----------

